# Pics (and Videos) of Mari's Boys at 19 Days



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Took some pictures especially for you CP people today. :love5: And some videos too. 

Here is a video of Mari & the pups. (excuse the stimulating in the beginning...great timing she had. LOL) Videos are still processing so they may not show up right away.






Mojo...he weighs 9.4oz as of this morning. The smallest framed guy out of all of them. He's a cutie pie and looks just like his daddy as far as coloring/markings go. He is the most playful thus far & fiesty! (aren't the small ones always the fiestiest?! LOL)










He was playing with his footsies... hehe


















Video of Mojo: 






Mobie...he weighs 9.6oz. Getting more & more cream color on his face. Still nothing on his body yet. His face looks "dirty" because of the color coming in... LOL




























Video of Mobie: 






Myles...he weighs 10.6oz. Our chunk! Structurely he's the same size as the others...but he's far "thicker". LOL A sweet heart though.





























Video of Myles:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwe, I love them. I wonder if Mobie has color on both sides or just one? They are sooo cute.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are just soooo cute! I love them.  Mobie is still my fave, but they are all just so precious. I really want one of them, Heather - badly.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Awwwwwwe, I love them. I wonder if Mobie has color on both sides or just one? They are sooo cute.



I'm still trying to figure that out myself! It's definitely defined on his left side but it sort of looks a bit darker on the right too. Either that or he is going to totally cream out w/o any white. But he is definitely getting cream on his muzzle on both sides & under his eye. So I dunno if there will be a blaze or not? He's got both fawn & fawn SOW in his genes so who knows.  Wish I did though. LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

They could NOT be any cuter. I just love all 3 of them.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

They are so sweet,,great pics


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting on Mobie's video. I keep refreshing. lol.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love them!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, mom, nobody told us "walking" was gonna be sooo hard...
An Heaven help you if you get flipped over on your back,..it takes *forever* to get right side up again..

Heather, they are such precious and healthy babies. Mari has done an awesome job with the boys!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww they are just soooo cute! I love them.  Mobie is still my fave, but they are all just so precious. I really want one of them, Heather - badly.





foggy said:


> I'm still waiting on Mobie's video. I keep refreshing. lol.


hehe...Mobie is a sweet heart. I have no idea why that video is taking so long to upload. Hopefully it does or else I'll have to reupload but I won't have time to get to it until tomorrow afternoon. Probably because I uploaded them all together so it's just slow or something. ??




Brodysmom said:


> They could NOT be any cuter. I just love all 3 of them.


Thanks Tracy! 




just cindy said:


> They are so sweet,,great pics


Thanks!




N*T*M*4U said:


> I love them!!


Thanks Moni, me too! :lol:




chideb said:


> Aww, mom, nobody told us "walking" was gonna be sooo hard...
> An Heaven help you if you get flipped over on your back,..it takes *forever* to get right side up again..
> 
> Heather, they are such precious and healthy babies. Mari has done an awesome job with the boys!


Thanks Deb! Mari has done a great job with them. She's such a good mama.  I love it when they flip upside down & kick. Reminds me of a fish out of water! LOL They're so fun to watch....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOO (there are NOT enough O's!) precious! I have never seen chi pups from birth so appreciate the peek-in that I would not have gotten to see otherwise!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

mobies video won't work for me it says unavailable 

I LOVE them alllll ahh I can't pick a favourite as I scrolled through them I kept saying THAT'S MY FAVOURITE then by the end i realized i said it for all 3 hahahaha they made gorgeous puppies!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO (there are NOT enough O's!) precious! I have never seen chi pups from birth so appreciate the peek-in that I would not have gotten to see otherwise!



Aww, thanks! And it's my pleasure sharing a peek of puppyhood with you. 




Chihuahuasloveme said:


> mobies video won't work for me it says unavailable
> 
> I LOVE them alllll ahh I can't pick a favourite as I scrolled through them I kept saying THAT'S MY FAVOURITE then by the end i realized i said it for all 3 hahahaha they made gorgeous puppies!!!



I'm reuploading now. Deleted the old link & will replace it with the new as soon as it uploads. Must have gotten messed up somehow. And I'm the same way...I can't pick a favorite! They are each my favorite in different ways I guess. LOL I love Mojo's markings/color. I love Myles personality & the fullness of his coat & I love the way Mobie is shaped. I actually love all their colors. Usually I'm not a fan of the lighter or sable colors but Myles & Mobie are making me like 'em. LOL Ehh, I'm so bias it's not even funny.  :daisy:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Theyre really beautiful little puppies Heather! So neat to be able to watch them grow.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Melts my heart!! they are all way to adorable! Mobie is my favorite


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a great mom Mari is!! She's doing such a great job! The babies are so cute. They're all so different. I love all of their colors. They are beautiful. Are you keeping all of them??


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg... They are getting sooo big, why do they have to grow so dang fast!!!!!! They are precious love em' all!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

They are just beautiful and precious! And if i didn't know better i'd swear they'd slipped down to the local pub when you weren't looking!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!!! 
Heather they are all beautiful.
All these new chi babies on the forum really makes me want another.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just love them! I can't stop looking at them on Facebook! I'm always showing my fiance I'm like AWW LOOK! LOL He knows exactly what I'm talking about! They are definitely adorable and I will have all 3  Thanks!  lol I can't pick a favorite they are all too CUTE!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG they are gorgeous. I didn't know you were gonna breed her, when I saw the thread I was so excited.

So much has been going on while I've not been on here!

I love, love love the pups. Who's the dad??? Mari is just as gorgeous as ever


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They are a lovely little family. I just adore Myles!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Don't have time to reply to everyone individually this morning but wanted to let you know I read all your replies & appreciate them!

And Marie, it's been in the works for a looooooooong time. Just didn't mention much about it. LOL The dad is a LC black tri we "borrowed". He's a sweet heart & I'll post a pic later OR you can search for old threads of mine I may have posted a pic of him. His name is Jessie James.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh & no we're not keeping any. Unless we can't find the perfect homes for them of course.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

They are just too cute! Love all 3


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Mari is such a sweet little mother. Great looking pups, they grow so fast. So tiny when welped and suddenlt they look close in size to the mum. Really darling video too.

Thanks for the post heather !!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmmmm...I don't seem to see enough pictures in this thread *cough* *cough*.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hmmmmm...I don't seem to see enough pictures in this thread *cough* *cough*.


Yeah yeah, show off those fine photography skills girl !!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG! They are the cutest ever! Thank you for posting them. I've never seen Chi puppies from birth either so this is educational for me too. Thanks again! They are indescribably adorable!!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

wow !!! How wonderful


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are so beautiful! I would never be able to part with any of them! (And yes, I know how many you have!!!)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG The daddy is so adorable too!



flippedstars said:


> Hmmmmm...I don't seem to see enough pictures in this thread *cough* *cough*.


I agree!!! We're gonna start chanting here! lol :foxes15: More pics! :foxes15: lol :hello1:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh Heather they are so beautiful! Thanks so much for letting us peek in on their progress!


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

what fab photos and beautiful pups x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.................I'm in love with them all. They are precious and so adorable!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Now they are what you call keruteeeeee


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh you guys are WICKED! :roll: Especially since you particular people have seen loads of pics on my FB page. LOL I limited myself to pics because I don't like doing seperate posts where you're only allowed so many pics per post. haha But here are 3 of the boys from tonight during some Ivy snuggles. Yes it's only 3 but I worked today & had to go watch Gabby cheer at a basketball game, so it'll have to do. 


Mobie...always so "chill"! haha










Mojo...he is SO full of kisses! Was tickling Ivy like mad with his little licks. He's so friggin' cute!










Mellow Myles--I came home from work today to him sitting up in the pool just looking around like "heeeeeeey WHATUP?!". :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Oh you guys are WICKED! :roll: Especially since you particular people have seen loads of pics on my FB page. LOL I limited myself to pics because I don't like doing seperate posts where you're only allowed so many pics per post. haha But here are 3 of the boys from tonight during some Ivy snuggles. Yes it's only 3 but I worked today & had to go watch Gabby cheer at a basketball game, so it'll have to do.
> 
> 
> Mobie...always so "chill"! haha
> ...


Yayyy! ! !     

I still don't have a favorite yet.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Based on their shape Mobie is my fav so far. It's hard to get a good pic of him I'm guessing because of his color? They've changed SO much though so far-I'm curious to see what they look like in a few weeks (& months). I hope I don't end up with a favorite favorite--it'll make it harder to not want to keep them. LOL Right now each is my favorite for different reasons so I don't prefer one over the other so they're all "equals" if that makes sense! :tard:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Heather... I love the pics of Ivy and the boys!! And, I *do* have a fav.. and it's Mobie!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, they are so cute.  I want a LC next as I don't have a model like that yet. haha Just darling. Can't believe how little they are. wow.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww They look great Heather and what a good mummy Mari is!
I love them all!
Myles is so funny, what a wee chubster, lol
He was so cute rolling onto his back in the first vid and takin ages to get back up. haha!!
I wil take all 3 please! hehe!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

wat gorgeous puppys u must be so proud of ur little girl  xx


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG!!! She had puppies?!?! With whom, when!!! They are SO adorable! All of them! Omg I really have missed sooo much!! :3


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I'm super proud of Mari. She's done such a wonderful job with her boys. Couldn't ask for a better mama. :love5:



Guess said:


> OMG!!! She had puppies?!?! With whom, when!!! They are SO adorable! All of them! Omg I really have missed sooo much!! :3



LOL You can get the scoop here....  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/58325-mari-has-secret.html


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are so precious! That Mobie is just killing me!


----------

